
Cell-free biology - MaysonL
http://metamodern.com/2010/02/12/cell-free-biology/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Metamodern+%28Metamodern%29
======
epochwolf
I think I'm missing something. Wouldn't DNA be quickly eaten by outside forces
like single cell organisms or destroyed by background radiation?

